# النيابة تطلب الكشف عن عذرية فتاة الفعل الفاضح مع نائب النور



## سمعان الاخميمى (12 يونيو 2012)

*النيابة تطلب الكشف عن عذرية فتاة الفعل الفاضح مع نائب النور


12-6-2012 | 13:54
*
*






ارشيف
*
*أرسل  المستشار أحمد لطفي رئيس النيابة الكلية ببنها، خطابا رسميا لمصلحة  الأحوال المدنية بالقليوبية للاستعلام عن الفتاة الجامعية التهمة بارتكاب  فعل فاضح مع النائب على ونيس عضو مجلس الشعب عن حزب النور على طريق مصر  إسكندرية الزراعي مساء الخميس الماضي.*
* ونقلت وكالة  Ona  عن مصدر قضائي قوله  أن النيابة تستعلم عن بيانات المتهمة من اسمها  واسم والدها ، وتاريخ ميلادها ، وعنوانها ، حيث تبين أنها مواليد 1990 ،  وبيانات ووالدها بالكامل ، المسجلة على الحاسب الآلي للمصلحة ، حيث تبين  أنه يعمل ترزي ، مشيرا إلى أن الاستعلام هدفه معرفة أية بيانات المتهمة  صحيحة ، التي أدلت بها في محضر الشرطة ، أم التي أدلت بها أمام النيابة.*
* وأكد المصدر أن النيابة طلبت الكشف عن عذرية الطالبة المتهمة للتأكد من كونها بكرا من عدمه.*
* من ناحية أخرى  أكد مصدر مسئول بجامعة بنها – فضل عدم ذكر اسمه – أن الجامعة لم ولن تتخذ  اى إجراء تجاه المتهمة نسرين رمضان عبد العاطى حسين   23 سنة  طالبة كلية  الزراعة بمشتهر والتي أصدرت نيابة بنها الكلية قرارا بحبسها أربعة أيام على  ذمة التحقيقات ووجهت لها تهمة التزوير والفعل الفاضح فى الطريق العام بعد  ضبطها فى وضع مخل بالآداب مع النائب السلفى على ونيس على الطريق الزراعي  أمام قرية السفاينة بمركز طوخ، وأكد المصدر أن المتهم بريء حتى تثبت إدانته  ومن هذا المنطلق فإن الجامعة لا تبحث ولا تتدخل بأي شكل من الأشكال فى  القضية لأنها فى ذمة النيابة ، مشيرا إلى أن الجامعة ليس لها علاقة  بالتصرفات الشخصية لاشى إنسان وفى حالة إدانتها قانونا ستلتزم الجامعة  بنصوص قانون تنظيم الجامعات رقم 49لسنة 1972ولائحتة التنفيذية.*
* وأضاف أن  الجامعة لا ولن تسمح بالحديث فى هذا الموضوع داخل أركانها كما أنها لا تريد  أن تتأكد من الأمر لأنه فى زمة النيابة والقضاء وحتى يصدر قرار بشأنها  ولكل حادث حديث.*
* كانت  النيابة  الكلية قررت أمس حبس الطالبة الجامعية ، 4 أيام على ذمة التحقيقات، بتهمة  ارتكاب فعل فاضح والتزوير في محضر شرطة بإدلائها ببيانات غير صحيحة عنها.*
* وخاطبت النيابة إدارة النظم والمعلومات بوزارة الداخلية، لتتبع هواتف النائب والفتاة، لتحديد آخر اتصالات تمت بينهما*
*  وكانت  النيابة  تسلمت ملف تحريات مباحث القليوبية حول واقعة اتهام ونيس والفتاة  بارتكاب فعل فاضح مع فتاة داخل سيارة ملاكي على طريق مصر إسكندرية الزراعي  مساء الخميس  الماضي.*
* وأكدت  التحريات صحة الواقعة ، وأن الفتاة المتهمة هي من كانت داخل السيارة مع  النائب ، ولا تمت إلى النائب بأية صلة قرابة ، وأنها لجأت إلى حيلة ماكرة  لتضليل رجال المباحث حيث ذكرت اسمها الأول ثم اسم والد خطيبها، لم تكن تحمل  إثبات شخصية وقت الواقعة، كما ادعت أنها طالبة بكلية التربية النوعية،  بينما اتضح أنها فى كلية زراعة مشتهر في الفرقة الرابعة*
* وقدمت المباحث تسجيل فيديو يحتوى على اعتراف تفصيلي بالواقعة، والتي أقرت فيه الفتاة بصحتها ، أثناء التحقيق معها بمعرفتهم.*
* واستأنفت  النيابة أمس التحقيق مع الفتاة عقب مضاهاة بصمة صوتها لدى خبير أصوات  باتحاد الإذاعة والتليفزيون ، ببعض الاسطوانات المقدمة من المباحث ، بعد أن  قررت أمس الأول التحفظ عليها على ذمة التحقيق ، لحين ورود تحريات المباحث  حول ظروف وملابسات الواقعة*
* كانت الفتاه  أنكرت أمس الواقعة جملة وتفصيلا وأكدت أنها لا تعرف النائب ولم تكن معه فى  السيارة وإنها وقت الواقعة كما هو موجود بمحضر الشرطة كانت تجلس فى احد  مكاتب الكمبيوتر لإعداد ابحاث واستشهدت ببعض شهود النفي من زملاءها وهو ما  يتناقض مع نص أقوالها فى محضر تحقيقات الشرطة والتي أشارت فيها أنها تعرف  النائب.*
* وكانت الأجهزة  الأمنية ألقت القبض على الفتاة من منزل أسرتها بقرية مشتهر مركز  طوخ  وتبين انها  تدعى وتبين أنها تدعى نسرين رمضان عبد العاطى حسين   23 سنة   طالبة بالفرقة الرابعة بكلية زراعة بمشتهر  ، وتم إحالتها للنيابة للتحقيق   معها فى الواقعة*
* وكانت دورية  أمنية ضبطت الفتاة والنائب في وضع مخل للآداب على طريق مصر إسكندرية  الزراعي قرب مول العابد داخل سيارة ملاكي ، مساء الخميس الماضى.*
* واعترفت  الفتاة أمام النيابة أنها تعرفت على النائب على ونيس المتهم معها بالفعل  الفاضح عن طريق إحدى صديقاتها وأنها اتصلت به تليفونيا و التقته من اجل طلب  مساعده مالية لإحدى صديقاتها ، بينما قال والدها أمام النيابة أنه لا يعرف  شيئا عن الواقعة ونفاها جملة وتفصيلا ، مؤكدا أنها مخطوبة لأحد شباب  عائلته وأنه يثق في تربيتها.*
* وأنكرت الفتاه  أنها كانت مع النائب فى السيارة ، كما أنكرت ما ذكره قوة الضبط أمام  النيابة من أنه دار بينهم حديث مع الفتاة  عندما قالت فى البداية أنها  خطيبته وأنهما سيتزوجان قريبا وهو ما أنكرته الفتاه أمام النيابة.*
* المشهد*​


----------



## noraa (12 يونيو 2012)

ادى النقاب وادى بلوية  ويقوللك شيخ سلفى  يا اخى  عيب على ذقنك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 يونيو 2012)

*إيه ده-- مش فاهما حاجه-- يعنى هى مش بنت اخته!!؟*
*و الفعل الفاضح ده كان إيه يعنى؟؟ هى مش منقبه؟*
*و مخطوبه كمان!! طب ليه يقولو اسم بنت كدا بالكامل و سنها و مكان مسكنها و كليتها!!!*
*ليه؟؟ طب مش يتئكدو الاول؟؟مش عاجبنى الكلام ده!*
* عمتا  خطاء بشرى -- قد يقع فيه اى شخص...*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (12 يونيو 2012)

​ ​ *تجديد حبس فتاة "ونيس" 15 يوم على ذمة التحقيقات

كتب : حسن صالح                  منذ 11 دقيقة 








                     علي ونيس 
قرر قاضي المعارضات، بمحكمة بنها، تجديد حبس  الفتاة المتهمة في  قضية الفعل الفاضح مع النائب السلفي علي ونيس عضو مجلس  الشعب، 15 يوما على  ذمة التحقيقات، واستعجال تقرير خبير الأصوات بالإذاعة  والتليفزيون حول بصمة  صوتها ومضاهاته بتسجيلات الواقعة، بعد توجيه تهمتي  التزوير في الإدلاء  باسمها، والفعل الفاضح علي الطريق العام. 
طلبت النيابة في التحقيقات التي باشرها المستشار أحمد لطفي  الديب،  رئيس النيابة الكلية ببنها، بإشراف المستشار محمد حمزة، المحامي  العام  لنيابات جنوب بنها، بسرعة استدعاء النائب الدكتور علي ونيس،  لمواجهته بما  أسفرت عنه تحريات المباحث حول صحة الواقعة، واتهامه  بالاعتداء على موظف عام  أثناء تأدية عمله. 
وواصلت النيابة الكلية ببنها تحقيقاتها في الواقعة وطلبت من  السجل  المدني بالقليوبية الاستعلام عن الفتاة الجامعية المتهمة بارتكاب  فعل فاضح  على طريق مصر اسكندرية الزراعي، واستعلمت عن بيانات المتهمة من  اسمها واسم  والدها، وتاريخ ميلادها، وعنوانها.. حيث تبين أنها مواليد  1990، وبيانات  والدها بالكامل، المسجلة على الحاسب الآلي. 
وأكدت الدكتورة صفاء مصطفى، عميدة كلية الزراعة بمشتهر، أن  الفتاة  المضبوطة فى قضية الشيخ على ونيس، مقيدة بالكلية في الفرقة الرابعة  شعبة  أراضي، وأن الكلية والجامعة لن تتخذ أي إجراء ضد الطالبة إلا بعد  صدور قرار  رسمى بإدانتها.




الوطن

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 يونيو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


​*يا ساتر يارب ...البنت ضاعت ...منك لله ياشيخ روح ..لو كنت وقفت او تواجدت وماهربتش زى أجبن جبان ما كانتش البنت أتبهدلت بالشكل دة *​


----------



## أَمَة (12 يونيو 2012)

أولا أنا شايفة أن الإنكار موضة في مصر وباين عليه انه يجيب فايدة..........
الإنكار في البلاد اللي انا عايشة فيها وعارفاها يجيب آخرة المجرم لانه يتجرم مرتين بعد إدانته. مرة على الجريمة ومرة تانية على تضليل العدالة.

ثانيا ايه يعني *طلب الكشف عن عذرية الفتاة؟ *
هيخدم ايه لو هي طلعت غير عذراء! هذا ليس دليل على الجرم.
ده طبعا لو التقرير مش مزور.

لا اصدق عالم الأكاذيب هذا.


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (12 يونيو 2012)

*افهم بس هيفرق حاجة لو طلعت مش بكر ؟؟ هو الفعل الفاضح فى الطريق العام مينفعش يكون مجرد قبلة ؟؟ ولا لازم علاقة كاملة ؟؟ هل دة مذكور فى القانون ولالا ؟؟

افيدنا يا شيخ عوبد *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *افهم بس هيفرق حاجة لو طلعت مش بكر ؟؟ هو الفعل الفاضح فى الطريق العام مينفعش يكون مجرد قبلة ؟؟ ولا لازم علاقة كاملة ؟؟ هل دة مذكور فى القانون ولالا ؟؟*
> 
> *افيدنا يا شيخ عوبد *


*قرار النيابة مالوش علاقة بالقرآن ...لو مش بكر أنتى عارفة الطب الشرعى بيعمل أية*
*معنى تجديد حبسها 15 يوم من قاضى المعارضات هو ان البنت هيتحكم عليها ...وبدون كفالة كمان *
*مصيبة سودة لأنها هتتسجل دعارة لو اتحكم عليها*
*يعنى مستقبلها ضاااع *
*حتى ولو أخطأت البنت ..لم تخطئ لوحدها ...فين النائب المحترم اللى سايبها تتبهدل البهدلة دى كلها ؟؟؟*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (12 يونيو 2012)

*النائب المحترم مش فاضى مشغوووووول يا ناس ... كان بيحضر لخطبة الجمعة اللى قال فيها انها قضية ملفقة و انه برئ براءة الذئب من دم ابن يعقوب *


----------



## يوليوس44 (12 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *افهم بس هيفرق حاجة لو طلعت مش بكر ؟؟ هو الفعل الفاضح فى الطريق العام مينفعش يكون مجرد قبلة ؟؟ ولا لازم علاقة كاملة ؟؟ هل دة مذكور فى القانون ولالا ؟؟
> 
> افيدنا يا شيخ عوبد *



وانا كمان مش فاهم الصراحة .


----------



## أَمَة (12 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *حتى ولو أخطأت البنت ..لم تخطئ لوحدها ...؟؟؟*


 

متى سمعت أنه تم رجم الزاني؟


----------



## هالة الحب (12 يونيو 2012)

اسهل حاجه التكذيب وادعاء ان القضيه ملفقه شئ مقرففففففففففففف


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 يونيو 2012)

أمة قال:


> متى سمعت أنه تم رجم الزاني؟


*لايوجد رجم فى الأسلام أصلا ..يستندون على أحاديث متهافتة*
*الحد الشرعى المذكور هو مائة جلدة لكل منهما*


----------



## man4truth (12 يونيو 2012)

*هؤلاء من يامرون بالمعروف وينهون عن المنكر
للاخريين فقط
ولا يقدرون ان يصلحوا نفوسهم
هذا هو الكذب والخداع السلفى الاسلامى
بس حكاية كشف العذرية دى حكاية لا ادميه
يعنى ايه كشف عذريه وايه اهميه العذرية
البنت ارتكبت فعل فاضح 
سواء كانت عذراء ولا لا دا فى راىى مش مهم
لازم نتعلم نحترم ادمية الناس حتى لو كانوا مخطئيين​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 يونيو 2012)

man4truth قال:


> *
> **يعنى ايه كشف عذريه وايه اهميه العذرية*
> ​



*تمهيدا لأتهامها بالدعارة*​


----------



## Anelka (12 يونيو 2012)

*أعانك الله ونصرك


لم يختلف الوضع كثيرا مما كان عليه أيام مبارك


بأذن الله سيخرج بريئ 

من يقول الحق يتم تلفيق له قضية مخدرات . دعاره . الخ *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (12 يونيو 2012)

Anelka قال:


> *أعانك الله ونصرك
> 
> 
> لم يختلف الوضع كثيرا مما كان عليه أيام مبارك
> ...



*معلش هو ايه الحق اللى كان الشيخ على قاله عشان يلفقوله قضية زى دى ؟؟ اعذر جهلى و قولى على اعماله الجبارة اللى عملها حتى اسانده و ادفع عنه الظلم *


----------



## Anelka (12 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *معلش هو ايه الحق اللى كان الشيخ على قاله عشان يلفقوله قضية زى دى ؟؟ اعذر جهلى و قولى على اعماله الجبارة اللى عملها حتى اسانده و ادفع عنه الظلم *




*بأمكانك ان ترا كلامه في موقعه الشخصي *


http://www.wanees.net/mktab/play-1466.html

*بقلم الشيخ : علي ونيس*

{ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنْ جَاءَكُمْ فَاسِقٌ بِنَبَإٍ فَتَبَيَّنُوا أَنْ تُصِيبُوا قَوْمًا بِجَهَالَةٍ فَتُصْبِحُوا عَلَى مَا فَعَلْتُمْ نَادِمِينَ } [الحجرات:6]


*كنا قد تخيلنا بقيام الثورة أن الظلم قد انتهى، وأن تلفيق القضايا للأبرياء قد ولى عهده ، لكن هيهات وثورتنا لم تكتمل ومازالت تلك العقلية البائدة تسيطر على مفاصل الدولة خاصة جهاز الشرطة ،حيث فوجئت وأنا نائب الشعب وبعد مشادة مع أحد أمناء الشرطة حول واقعة بسيطة استشعرت منها ظلما لأحد المواطنين بتلفيق قضية لي لا أعلم عنها شيئا ولا أدري أي تفاصيل عنها حتى الآن في محاولة للإساءة لي وللتيار الذي انتمي إليه وللشوشرة على الإنجازات التي حققتها لأبناء دائرتي مؤخرا*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (12 يونيو 2012)

Anelka قال:


> *بأمكانك ان ترا كلامه في موقعه الشخصي *
> 
> 
> http://www.wanees.net/mktab/play-1466.html
> ...



*يا افندم انا قريت كل كلامه و سمعت اول جزء من خطبة الجمعة و تفنيده للقضية بالكامل و عارفة ان الحصانة مترفعتش عنه و البنت هى اللى مرمية فى الحجز 15 يوم  .... حضرتك بتقول انجازات فين انجازاته و الحق اللى عمله عشان يستقصدوه و يظلموه الظلم البين دة ؟؟ و اشمعنا هو ؟ 
سيبك من اللى هو بيقوله .. سبق و زميله كدب و رجع قال انه بشر و غلط مين عارف مش يمكن الشيخ على يطلع بشر برضه ...*


----------



## Anelka (12 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *يا افندم انا قريت كل كلامه و سمعت اول جزء من خطبة الجمعة و تفنيده للقضية بالكامل و عارفة ان الحصانة مترفعتش عنه و البنت هى اللى مرمية فى الحجز 15 يوم  .... حضرتك بتقول انجازات فين انجازاته و الحق اللى عمله عشان يستقصدوه و يظلموه الظلم البين دة ؟؟ و اشمعنا هو ؟
> سيبك من اللى هو بيقوله .. سبق و زميله كدب و رجع قال انه بشر و غلط مين عارف مش يمكن الشيخ على يطلع بشر برضه ...*



*انا اخبرتك انه من يقول الحق يتم تلفيق قضية له

فـ سبب المشكلة أن الشيخ رأى مشادة بين شخص استشعر انه مظلوم من قبل احد أمناء الشرطة وذهب للدفاع عنه فتم تلفيق القضية له


وأكبر دليل هو التشهير به  حتى وصل الخبر لكل القنوات والصحافه

ولكن لو فعلا الشيخ كان مع فتاة مثل مايدعو لتم القبض عليه بسريه تامة دون الاشهار به


أنا اصدق كلام الشيخ فلا يوجد دليل على هذه الإدعاءات الباطلة !*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 يونيو 2012)

يعنى مش فاهمه الحقيقه-- هيلفقو تهمه لشخص-- و يضيعو مستقبل بنت ميعرفهاش و ملهاش دعوه بئاى شىء!! طب مش قالو اتصورو؟؟  طب جابو مين من العربيه معاه و سجلو صوتها؟؟ عفريته!!

 بس مش فاهما!! باى حق يكشفو عليها!!!! مش مصدقه نفسى--


----------



## أَمَة (12 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *تمهيدا لأتهامها بالدعارة* [/CENTER]


 

كونها غير عذراء/بكر ليس دليلا على الدعارة.
يمكن البنت تكون مغتصبة في وقت من الأوقات في حياتها.

وبناء عليه هي يمكن الطعن في تهمة الدعارة.


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (12 يونيو 2012)

Anelka قال:


> *انا اخبرتك انه من يقول الحق يتم تلفيق قضية له
> 
> فـ سبب المشكلة أن الشيخ رأى مشادة بين شخص استشعر انه مظلوم من قبل احد أمناء الشرطة وذهب للدفاع عنه فتم تلفيق القضية له
> 
> ...



*سرية ايه يا استاذنا دة شخصية عامة و نائب .. الناس انتخبوه عشان سمعته فى الاساس نظرا لاننا شعب مبيفهمش فى البرامج الانتخابية ولا السياسة ولا غيره بننتخبهم بالشبه كدة .. و تفتكر انه منطقى ان اما واحد يقول للتانى انت غلطان كدة فيقوم ملبسه قضية مخلة بالشرف ؟ طب هفترض انه ظابط مفترى يفترى على حد غلبان مش على واحد معاه حصانة و له شعبية و لو تم اثبات برائته الظابط دة هيتشد شدة محترمة ... اتكلم بمنطقية يا استاذى و اصبر لحين صدور حكم قضائى لو برئ خلاص نعتذر لو مش برئ يبقى احب اشوفك تانى و تنورنا *


----------



## Anelka (12 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *سرية ايه يا استاذنا دة شخصية عامة و نائب .. الناس انتخبوه عشان سمعته فى الاساس نظرا لاننا شعب مبيفهمش فى البرامج الانتخابية ولا السياسة ولا غيره بننتخبهم بالشبه كدة .. و تفتكر انه منطقى ان اما واحد يقول للتانى انت غلطان كدة فيقوم ملبسه قضية مخلة بالشرف ؟ طب هفترض انه ظابط مفترى يفترى على حد غلبان مش على واحد معاه حصانة و له شعبية و لو تم اثبات برائته الظابط دة هيتشد شدة محترمة ... اتكلم بمنطقية يا استاذى و اصبر لحين صدور حكم قضائى لو برئ خلاص نعتذر لو مش برئ يبقى احب اشوفك تانى و تنورنا *



لأنه شخصية عامة يجب التأني قبل إشهار الخبر حتى يتم ثبوت القضيه عليه وايداعه في السجن 
ولكن التحقيقات مازالت جارية !!


*هل من المعقول ان يشهرو به قبل ثبوت القضية عليه !؟؟


عموما اخي من كلآمك يتضح أنك تتمنى ان يكون الخبر صحيح 

فلذلك لن اجادلك كثيرا  


الشيخ من كلامه عن القضيه واضح انه واثق من نفسه ولا يخاف لومة لائم 


فنحن لاننتظر الايام القادمة لأننا متؤكدين من براءته وهذا ماسيثبت لاحقا
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (12 يونيو 2012)

Anelka قال:


> لأنه شخصية عامة يجب التأني قبل إشهار الخبر حتى يتم ثبوت القضيه عليه وايداعه في السجن
> ولكن التحقيقات مازالت جارية !!
> 
> 
> ...



*حضرتك دة مش تشهير دة نشر اخبار تحقيق جارى و نتايجه اول باول .. الصحف مجابتش الخبر من بيتهم دى واقعة جارى التحقيق فيها سواء حدثت ام لم تحدث .. و ان اثبتت برائته يبقى هنيئا له برد الشرف و علو مكانته فى نظر كل الناس 
انا اختك مش اخوك ..
و التمنى مش هيثبت صحة الخبر من عدمه .. و انا اتمنى ان واحد يطعن فى شرفه ليه ؟ ياريت يطلع صادق على الاقل منحسش بالقهرة ان بلدنا فى ايد شوية كدابين و زناة .. نفسى بجد يطلع مظلوم عشان نحس اننا فى ايد ناس امينة 
فى انتظار الحكم و الايام بيننا *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 يونيو 2012)

أمة قال:


> كونها غير عذراء/بكر ليس دليلا على الدعارة.
> يمكن البنت تكون مغتصبة في وقت من الأوقات في حياتها.
> وبناء عليه هي يمكن الطعن في تهمة الدعارة.


*هذا تمهيد مبدئى ...لو ثبت انها غير بكر*
*يتم تحويلها الى الطب الشرعى لأثبات واقعة الزنا من عدمه*
*لو ثبت أنها بكر ...لا تُرسل الى الطب الشرعى*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 يونيو 2012)

Anelka قال:


> *أنا اصدق كلام الشيخ فلا يوجد دليل على هذه الإدعاءات الباطلة !*


*والبنت المسكينة اللى مرمية فى الحجز دى ؟؟؟*
*جت منين ؟؟؟*
*أنا أعرف أنهم ممكن يرموا له حتة حشيش فى العربية*
*لكن يجيبوا له بنت وتعترف وتتحبس 15 يوم كمان !!!*


----------



## Anelka (13 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *والبنت المسكينة اللى مرمية فى الحجز دى ؟؟؟*
> *جت منين ؟؟؟*
> *أنا أعرف أنهم ممكن يرموا له حتة حشيش فى العربية*
> *لكن يجيبوا له بنت وتعترف وتتحبس 15 يوم كمان !!!*



*اكتشف ان هذه الفتاة كانت ممسوكة سابقا في قضية اخطر من قضية الدعاره وهي انتحال شخصية وسوء سلوك


على حسب ماذكر احد مؤسسي شبكة رصد الاخبارية احمد عبد الوهاب*









*قضايا الدعاره ممكن تنتهي بكفالة اما قضية انتحال الشخصيه فيها سجن 10 سنوات او اكثر

فـ طبيعي إنها تبيع ضميرها *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (13 يونيو 2012)

يا كٌبرها عند الله الخوض في الاعراض الناس
هو لهذه الدرجه صعبه ؟ لازم يكشفون عليها ؟
اذا غيرها وغيره كمان كانو حيكشفو؟

استغفر الله يا ربي


----------



## bashaeran (13 يونيو 2012)

لا یوجد فرق من فوق هلله هلله ومن الاسفل یعلم الله ما قالها بلاش الحكیم ؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 يونيو 2012)

Anelka قال:


> *اكتشف ان هذه الفتاة كانت ممسوكة سابقا في قضية اخطر من قضية الدعاره وهي انتحال شخصية وسوء سلوك*


 *اولا أنتحال شخصية بذكرها اسم غير أسمها*
*ثانيا : جبتم منين ان البنت ممسكوة فى قضية دعارة ؟؟*
*كل دة عشان تبرأوا شيخكم ؟؟* 
*النيابة ماقالتش كدة ..تقولوها أنتم ؟؟*
*مش مهم أعراض الناس المهم شيخكم يبقى زى الفل وقشطة عليه ؟؟*


> *قضايا الدعاره ممكن تنتهي بكفالة اما قضية انتحال الشخصيه فيها سجن 10 سنوات او اكثر*
> *فـ طبيعي إنها تبيع ضميرها*



*دة على اساس أن حضرتك بتكلم سمكرى سيارات يعنى ؟؟؟*
*قضايا دعارة اية دى اللى بتنتهى بكفالة ؟؟*
*كفالة أية يا أستاذ ؟؟ ..*
*تقصد غرامة مش كفالة *
*وتقصد قضية فعل فاضح فى الطريق العام مش قضية دعارة ؟؟*
*ثم عبقرى مين اللى قالك أن أنتحال الشخصية ( أنتحال الصفة ) فيها عشر سنين وربما أكثر ؟؟؟*
*عرفت ان حضرتك داخل تكتب أى كلام فى أى حتة ؟؟؟*
*مجرد فقط الدفاع عن شخص جبان ...*


----------



## BITAR (13 يونيو 2012)

*ارى انه لا داعى للكشف*
*لان*
*العينه بينه*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 يونيو 2012)

*مفاجأة.. صديقة "فتاة الفعل الفاضح" تتبرأ منها والنيابة تستعجل تقرير خبراء "ماسبيرو"*

* الأربعاء 2012/6/13*

* النائب علي ونيس*



* أ ش أ: واصلت نيابة بنها الكلية برئاسة المستشار أحمد لطفي رئيس النيابة،  وبإشراف المستشار محمد حمزة المحامي العام لنيابات شمال القليوبية التحقيق  في واقعة اتهام النائب علي ونيس، عضو مجلس الشعب عن حزب النور السلفي،  وبصحبته طالبة جامعية بكلية الزراعة بمشتهر متلبسين بممارسة فعل فاضح داخل  سيارة ملاكي بالطريق الزراعي السريع بالقرب من مدينة طوخ.*

* وتسلمت النيابة اليوم الأربعاء تقرير مصلحة الأحوال المدنية بالقليوبية حول  بيانات الفتاة، وتبين أن اسمها الصحيح هو نسرين رمضان عبدالعاطي حسين "23  عاما" وليس نسرين محمد أحمد ياسين، كما ادعت في محضر الشرطة، ما دفع  النيابة إلى توجيه تهمة التزوير إليها.*

* كما استمعت النيابة اليوم إلى أقوال صديقة المتهمة وتدعى ريهام رمضان ذكى  من قرية مشتهر، التي نفت في ما ادعته المتهمة المحبوسة على ذمة القضية  نسرين رمضان، بأنها تعرفت على النائب من خلالها.*

* وأكدت ريهام في أقوالها أن المتهمة التي تم ضبطها مع الشيخ كانت تأتي إليها  في المنزل للحصول على ملابس حريمي منها، حيث إنها تقوم بالاتجار في  الملابس الحريمي، وأنها كانت تحصل منها على الملابس وتقدمها للنائب علي  ونيس من أجل أعمال الخير، وأنكرت معرفتها بالواقعة أو علمها بها.*

* وعلى صعيد متصل، أكد مصدر قضائي أن النيابة أمرت باستعجال تقرير خبراء  أصوات باتحاد الإذاعة والتليفزيون والذي قد قام بعمل مضاهاة لصوت "فتاة  النائب" مع الصوت الذي تضمنته مقاطع الفيديو، والصوت في ملف القضية، والذي  تم تداوله عبر "اليوتيوب " ويتضمن صورا لأفراد قوة الضبط أمام سيارة  النائب.. ويظهر منه صوت الفتاة لبيان عما إذا كان صوتها من عدمه.*

* المحيط*​


----------



## Anelka (13 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *اولا أنتحال شخصية بذكرها اسم غير أسمها*
> *ثانيا : جبتم منين ان البنت ممسكوة فى قضية دعارة ؟؟*
> *كل دة عشان تبرأوا شيخكم ؟؟*
> *النيابة ماقالتش كدة ..تقولوها أنتم ؟؟*
> ...






*اخي انت ماتفهم ؟؟

نقولك الفتاة ممسوكة في قضية انتحال شخصية من كم شهر وانت تتفلسف وتقول اعراض ناس 


هل تعرف معنى كلمة انتحال شخصية  ؟ ام تعتقد ان المقصود فيها دعارة


والخبر ذا من شركة رصد 



وبعدين غرامة او كفاله ماتفرق كثير لاتعمل نفسك فاهم عشان تغير مسار الموضوع


المهم ان الفتاة تم القبض عليها في قضية انتحال شخصية من كم شهر

وبعد ماحصلت قصة الشيخ طلب منها الضابط انها تتبلى عالشيخ وتعترف بالواقعه وموضوعها راح ينتهي بكفالة او غرامة وتطلع من التوقيف




المهم ان المتهم بريئ حتى الآن ولا يوجد  دليل على الهرتله ذي 

وكانو بيقولو انهم عندهم صور ومقاطع فديو فينها حتى الآن ؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## sparrow (13 يونيو 2012)

حرام عليهم البنت , البنت حياتها وحياه اسرتها انتهت
سابوا الحمار ومسكوا البردعه


----------



## Anelka (13 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ثم عبقرى مين اللى قالك أن أنتحال الشخصية ( أنتحال الصفة ) فيها عشر سنين وربما أكثر ؟؟؟*
> *عرفت ان حضرتك داخل تكتب أى كلام فى أى حتة ؟؟؟*
> *مجرد فقط الدفاع عن شخص جبان ...*[/COLOR][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]



*ردك اضحكني كثير بين لي انك ماتفهم شي بالقانون ههههههه


حبيبي انتحال الشخصية من اخطر الجرائم لأنها تمس امن الدولة وعقوبتها مغلظة وتختلف من حالة الى اخرى



*
*فمثلا هذه حكمو على منتحل شخصيه بالسجن ( 10 سنوات وغرامة مالية 150 الف )*

http://www.alriyadh.com/2006/05/06/article152070.html

وهذه لشخص انتحل شخصية طبيب وحكمو عليه بالسجن ( 15 عاما )

http://www.albawwaba.net/todays-picture/76255/



*تفقه قبل الرد !!!*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (13 يونيو 2012)

هذا هو الاسلام يا شيخ ونيس


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 يونيو 2012)

Anelka قال:


> *ردك اضحكني كثير بين لي انك ماتفهم شي بالقانون ههههههه*





Anelka قال:


> *!!!*


 *سعادة الباشا طال عمره منين ؟؟*
*من الرياض ؟؟ مالك ومال مصر يا أخ ؟؟؟*



> *حبيبي انتحال الشخصية من اخطر الجرائم لأنها تمس امن الدولة وعقوبتها مغلظة وتختلف من حالة الى اخرى*


*انت بتتكلم عن السعودية طال عمرك ...*
*القانون هناك بمزاج طال عمره ..فى مصر هنا تيجوا تتعلموا يعنى أية قانون ...ما بتفهم فى القانون المصرى تسكت خالص*
*وتنقطنا بسكاتك يا أخ* 


> *فمثلا هذه حكمو على منتحل شخصيه بالسجن ( 10 سنوات وغرامة مالية 150 الف )*
> http://www.alriyadh.com/2006/05/06/article152070.html
> 
> وهذه لشخص انتحل شخصية طبيب وحكمو عليه بالسجن ( 15 عاما )
> ...


*الواقعة فى مصر طال عمرك ..مالك ومال القانون المصرى والمصريين ؟؟*
*ومالك ومال الحادث من أساسه ؟؟؟* 
*



تفقه قبل الرد 

أنقر للتوسيع...

وأنت مالكش دعوة بمصر طال عمرك ...لما انا اتكلم فى القانون*
*تسمع وأنت ساكت ..طال عمرك *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 يونيو 2012)

Anelka قال:


> *وبعدين غرامة او كفاله ماتفرق كثير لاتعمل نفسك فاهم عشان تغير مسار الموضوع*
> *؟؟؟؟؟؟*


*تفرق طال عمرك ...*
*طالما مابتفهمش ما تدخلش هنا ...*
*الكفالة يقرها القانون لوقف التنفيذ أول درجة ..وهذا فى الجنح فقط *
*الغرامة ( حكم مستقل ) ..أى الحبس أو الغرامة أو كلاهما *
*الكفالة ليست حكماً ..ولكن تفرضها النيابة العامى او قاضى الموضوع لوقف التنفيذ لحين الأستئناف ..*
*الغرامة حكم ..* 
*سلم لى على طويل العُمر ...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 يونيو 2012)

*



*​*تسلمت نيابة بنها الكلية ، تقرير خبراء اتحاد الاذاعة والتليفزيون الخاص ببصمة صوت الفتاة المتهمة مع النائب السلفى على ونيس عضو مجلس الشعب عن حزب النور بارتكاب فعل فاضح فى الطريق العام داخل سيارته على طريق مصر إسكندرية الزراعى أمام مدينة طوخ، *
*وأكد التقرير** أن صوت الفتاة هو نفس الصوت الموجود فى السيديهات *

*بالشفا يا عمنا ....*


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يونيو 2012)

*واحنا مصممين على تطبيق الشرع.......

طبق الشرع عليه
الحكم يبقى ايه 
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *واحنا مصممين على تطبيق الشرع.......*
> *طبق الشرع عليه*
> *الحكم يبقى ايه *


 *أنهو شرع فيهم ؟؟*
*الأحاديث ؟ الرسول رجم المحصنة وساب اللى عمل !!!*
*القرآن مائة جلدة لكل منهما وليشهد عذابهما طائفة من المؤمنين*
*يعنى ممكن تتنقل ع الهواء  مع اعلانات*
*برسيل وسمن الهانم ...:bud:*


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يونيو 2012)

> *القرآن مائة جلدة لكل منهما وليشهد عذابهما طائفة من المؤمنين*
> *يعنى ممكن تتنقل ع الهواء  مع اعلانات*
> *برسيل وسمن الهانم ...:bud:*


*حلوة دى هتتذاع امتى
اصلى بموت فى الفضايح *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *حلوة دى هتتذاع امتى*
> *اصلى بموت فى الفضايح *


*ربك يبعت*


----------



## Rosetta (14 يونيو 2012)

> *أنا اصدق كلام الشيخ فلا يوجد دليل على هذه الإدعاءات الباطلة !*


على فكرة تفكيرك غريب !!! 
يعني مين هي البنت إللي بتعترف بفعل فاضح كهذا لمجرد أن تسيء لسمعة هذا النائب ! 
هل يوجد فتاة عاقلة تسيء لعرضها وشرفها وسمعتها لا بل وتعرض نفسها للقتل من أهلها وأقاربها لمجرد إدعاء باطل !!! 
فكروا شوية يا عالم .... 
بس عندي إعتراض على ما حصل من تشهير للفتاة
 مش لازم عرضوا كل بياناتها ومعلوماتها بهذا الشكل بسبب واحد حشرة إستغلها وهو والله أعلم طلع من القضية متل الشعرة من العجين ! 
ربنا يشفي ويستر على مصر من هذه الأشكال ...


----------



## fouad78 (14 يونيو 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> على فكرة تفكيرك غريب !!!
> يعني مين هي البنت إللي بتعترف بفعل فاضح كهذا لمجرد أن تسيء لسمعة هذا النائب !
> هل يوجد فتاة عاقلة تسيء لعرضها وشرفها وسمعتها لا بل وتعرض نفسها للقتل من أهلها وأقاربها لمجرد إدعاء باطل !!!
> فكروا شوية يا عالم ....
> ...




وأنا كمان استغربت كتير من نشر البيانات​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يونيو 2012)

*هروب "نائب الفعل الفاضح" من ضبطه وإحضاره*

* 




 *


* القاهرة - دنيا الوطن*

*     						جددت نيابة بنها الكلية  قرار ضبط وإحضار النائب   على ونيس نائب عن  حزب" النور السلفي " المتهم في  قضية الفعل الفاضح مع   طالبة جامعية  بالقليوبية. *

*    من جهة آخري أعلنت مديرية أمن  القليوبية اتخاذ جميع الإجراءات الأمنية    استعدادا "لإلقاء القبض"على النائب  لتسليمه إلى النيابة الكلية ببنها   التي  تباشر التحقيقات في التهمة الموجهة  للنائب خصوصا أن النائب لم تعد   لديه  حصانة برلمانية بعد حكم المحكمة  الدستورية العليا الذي صدر   أمس،ويترتب  عليه حل مجلس الشعب. *​


----------



## يوليوس44 (16 يونيو 2012)

*ياجماعة كفاية اوى كدة الراجل بقى مش فية حاجة والبنت انفضحت كتير كفاية .  ربنايسا محهم وخلاص . كدة هنتحول االى النهش فى الاعراض كفاية  ربنا يسامحهم وبيعدهم  عنا *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *ياجماعة كفاية اوى كدة الراجل بقى مش فية حاجة والبنت انفضحت كتير كفاية . ربنايسا محهم وخلاص . كدة هنتحول االى النهش فى الاعراض كفاية ربنا يسامحهم وبيعدهم عنا *


*يعنى اية ربنا يسامحهم وخلاص ؟؟*
*يجب ان يعرف المجتمع من هم خادعوه ..!!!*
*من الذين يقولون ما لايفعلون ؟!*
*لولا هروب هذا الجبان ما كانت هناك قضية ولا فضيحة *
*هذه قضية رأى عام ولابد للمجتمع أن يعرف من على صواب ومن على خطأ ...*
*فربما كادت له الشرطة ذلك الحادث *
*فنحاسب من قام بهذه المكيدة أو من أقترف هذه الفعلة *
*وبعدين مش أحنا اللى بنقول ..دة قرآنهم دستورهم هو اللى بيقول*
*وليشهد عذابهما طائفة من المؤمنين*
*يعنى تجريس وفضيحة ...مش أحنا ...قرآنهم ...*


----------



## يوليوس44 (16 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يعنى اية ربنا يسامحهم وخلاص ؟؟*
> *يجب ان يعرف المجتمع من هم خادعوه ..!!!*
> *من الذين يقولون ما لايفعلون ؟!*
> *لولا هروب هذا الجبان ما كانت هناك قضية ولا فضيحة *
> ...



 كفاية ياعبود احنا لينا 5 صفحات  تقطيع فى اعراض البنت والاستاذ دة واكتر من 50 مشاركة كمان . لا طبعا مش دة طريقتنا ابدا دة  الخبر وصل والناس قال كل ما فى الموضوع وقطعتهم .  المسيح نفسه يااخى   لما المراة   اتمسكت بالفعل نفسه ومع ذلك  غفر لها  ولم يدينها  خلاص الخبر والحكومة بتحاكمهم  وهياخذ العقاب وانكشف الخداع وكل شى لكن  مش تبقى لبانة كل واحد يتشدق بها . انامش معاك فى دة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 يونيو 2012)

*أنا عن نفسى قلت البنت ( مسكينة ) وكررتها فى أكثر من مشاركة 
**سيادة النائب كال الأتهامات للشرطة وللمجلس العسكرى*
*وأستقوى بأتباعه السلفيين ...*
*من حقنا كمجتمع نعرف مين غلطان فيهم ...لأنها حادثة تخصنى وتخصك وتخص مستقبل أجيال وثقوا فى امثال هؤلاء*
*يجب أدانة الطرف المخطئ ...أياً كان من هو ..*


----------

